# Can you bury large amounts of pot in the proper containers and if so how long?



## +GROWTH (Jun 6, 2009)

need to find the perfect place to hide buds how about burying it, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## endogrowa (Jun 6, 2009)

research making malawi cobs, buds are dried then rolled in corn or banana leaves and buried from 1-6 months, curing the weed a dark golden color and giving it more of a trippy high because it ferments in the ground and all the thc acid becomes thc that get you high! Read up and research, good luck!


----------



## endogrowa (Jun 7, 2009)

you can make a mason jar with a one way valve from a starbucks coffee bag, its the best one way valve for curing in the world just need clean one using alcohol and then wipe off with a damp paper towel and cut out and inch around valve and then drill hole in the lid of your mason jar with a metal drill bit and glue the valve over the hole creating a chamber that gas can only escape from not enter. The side of the valve on the inside of the coffee bag should be facing the inside of your jar (same way it was set up in the bag) you can use gorilla glue and let it cure and then back it up with duct tape (good tape not cheap shit) You then putt you sealed one way valve jar in a large ziplock bag (sealed)and then in a trash bag that is twisted and knotted shut. then bury in the ground, somewere its not to wet and it can be in the sun just make sure no one will have any chance or reason to be digging arounf your buried treasure. this should give you a unreal cure if done correctly, a hippie I know did this when he had to leave for 6 months and when he came back. buried it about two-three feet deep in an area that cant flood and either make it on gps or if its in your yard make sure it in a place were a dog cant dig it up (that would suck) goodluck, i will be doing both these meathods after my current harvest is done drying.


----------



## jimmycorn (Jun 10, 2009)

You can, but its a bit risky. I did it once before when I had more than I wanted round the house. All 6 big masons jars did fine, though 2 small jars--the kind with the flip lids, rubber gaskets and metal latches--ended up letting moisture in an the bud molded. This was on a dry site atop a mountain with all jars inside gallon ziplocks, so really be careful of moister areas. If i we're to do it again Id take even more precautions about keeping moisture out .. double or tripple ziplock the mason jars ... maybe even put a small amount of vazeline where the mason's lid seals together. Somehow, as seasons pass and all the warm/cold fluctuations, moisture just has a way of getting inside your ziplocks and everything. Just hopefully not the jars themselves. Despite the lost jars though, it was pretty fun having my secret treasure stashed out in the woods. Taking compass bearings to get me to each jar's location and then trying to find em later. I really grew fond of that patch of woods.


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 10, 2009)

this is actually how human beings preserved bud way way way back in the day. this is how animals preserve food. today we use refrigerators to preserve food but back in the day it was the coldness under the ground.


----------



## Droski7 (Jun 10, 2009)

As long as it is air tight in a mason jar you should be good to go for atleast a couple months. All it is gonna do is cure longer, but be carefull of moisture because it can cause mold on your buds.


----------



## Droski7 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the rep, and you can bury as much as you want to bro, just make sure there isn't any moisture getting in and you are good.


----------



## uncle white (Jun 12, 2009)

You can also put your sealed mason jars of DRIED buds in a piece of PVC pipe with a cap glued to the bottom and the one on top can be left unglued if is a tight fit. You can stack three or more jars inside the pipe, however long you want the pipe. You can use a post hole digger to dig your hole with and they will stay nice and neat...


----------



## endogrowa (Jun 13, 2009)

the only reason that Starbucks coffee is every fuckin place is one reason and that is the valve on their coffee bags...its the reason they are able to operate and ship their coffee every place on earth because it is the best one way valve for curing in the world. Just cut one out and seal it to a hole drilled in a mason jar. No oxygen gets in, not a drop! and that is why you should use one of these valves from a 1 lbs of starbucks coffee. Dont drink it cuz it tastes like crap but you can grind it up and use it as a ph up in your compost, it has tons on nutrients that every plant loves, alot of nitrogen and phosphorus and other trace minerals.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 13, 2009)

Temperature fluctuations will cause any moisture in the air inside of the jar/ziplok to condensate...


----------



## stumps (Jun 13, 2009)

lol I have a temp probe 30" deep in a jar. so far the temp has been 67 deg. going on two weeks and it's getting warmer every day "outside" I'm trying to bury a 50 gal barrel for a water cooler res wanted to see how deep to go to cool the water.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 13, 2009)

stumps said:


> ...I'm trying to bury a 50 gal barrel for a water cooler res wanted to see how deep to go to cool the water.


Great idea...! Just make sure not to use a metal barrel...

Use one of them plastic blue ones made for *pot-able* water...

But you probably already knew that...


----------



## +GROWTH (Jun 13, 2009)

any remedy for the temp fluctuations...besides burping to death, there still we be some moisture in the buds of course


----------



## stumps (Jun 13, 2009)

lol, I did. My old work place has/had some nice stainless steel 55's but I'm scared about what might have been in them.


----------



## +GROWTH (Jun 13, 2009)

Geat info thanks everyone, going to mak this work, will holer w/ the results, cheers!


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Jan 22, 2010)

I use those Space Bags...yes the same ones from TV with a shitload of sililca gel packs inside as well. They are basically big vacumn seal bags and worked real well. The silica gel /dessicant is used to remove moisture from the air in packages like electronics or computer hard drives. After 4 months sealed the buds did NOT get wet or moldy but actually were quite dry. I rehydrated them with a cool mist steamer...and voila! Awesome cured bud, that was now smoke ready!


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 22, 2010)

I heard a good method for long term preservation is vacuum sealed mylar bags, but right before you seal it up, you place a small chip of dry ice in the bag. Dry ice is just frozen CO2, since the minute amount of air in the bag will not be O2, it will not oxidize. Probably you'll have to make baggies, then place them in a sealed container, in another sealed container, all in a rubbermaid tub. Maybe some silica gel placed all around the containers, outside the herb packaging, of course.


----------



## d.s.m. (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/FoodSaver-T03-0023-01-Wide-Mouth-Jar-Sealer/dp/B00005TN7H


----------



## dave630 (Jan 23, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> Temperature fluctuations will cause any moisture in the air inside of the jar/ziplok to condensate...


use a vacuum sealer, then mason jars, then ziplock. No moisture


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jan 23, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> Temperature fluctuations will cause any moisture in the air inside of the jar/ziplok to condensate...



id over dry it if it was going to be in the jar not being opened for a long time and then maybe add moisture later on


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 23, 2010)

csistickyicky - that is a great idea. you could fill a bin with co2 vapor and do your packaging completely submerged in co2 even...


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, dont kill yourself trying this. CO2 can be dangerous in enclosed spaces, it pushes out the O2 that we need to live.


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 23, 2010)

i was thinking dry ice in a bucket, like halloween. outside, of course. i appreciate the warning, too, but lots of things can kill you if youre a jackass. (id put a winky face in here, but i dont believe in emoticons...) long term storage has never been too much of a problem for me though. hell, i cant grow fast enough!


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 24, 2010)

Yea, i guess i should just let natural selection take its course, and skip the warnings in the future. The more people who try it indoors, the lighter the traffic becomes.....


----------



## Red Icarus (Jan 24, 2010)

the deeper you bury the less the ground temp changes during the year the less likely you will have condensation and mold


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 24, 2010)

csi sticky - traffic is a bitch in my town...lots of stupid parents. 
back to burying herb, all i know is that you want it to be bone dry if youre gonna bury it.


----------



## irieboy (Jan 25, 2010)

Also vacuum sealing plastic is pretty tough, i doubt any moisture would get through those, and also watch out for heavy rain too as your good may end up in your neighbors backyard!


----------



## pityrules (Jan 25, 2010)

Vacu - seal! You can buy them pretty cheap at death-mart....if the weed is cured well and all of the air (which potentially contains moisture) is sucked out and the bag is sealed and put in a mason jar....you can't go wrong!
I wonder what it would do to the weed if the jars were sealed like with jam by boiling them for 3 min after they are closed? Maybe I will try this next harvest.
Also just a small word of advice --- my friend got busted because someone found his buried stash and turned it into the cops, who got a fingerprint off of the baggie....lame.


----------



## rabidcow (Jan 27, 2010)

MediMaryUser said:


> id over dry it if it was going to be in the jar not being opened for a long time and then maybe add moisture later on


 definitely!


----------



## rabidcow (Jan 27, 2010)

CAashtree said:


> csi sticky - all i know is that you want it to be bone dry if youre gonna bury it.


dry weed wont mold/rot as much. u may lose a lil weight but thats no big deal compaired to the whole deal


----------

